
The secret army of cheerleaders policing China’s internet - kawera
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/may/29/china-internet-censorship-strategic-distraction-gary-king
======
riker2
The Chinese have got it right.

They might be making mistakes in who they silence, but we are most definitely
making mistakes on who we allow to speak. And it's wasting everyone's time and
unbelievable amount of humanities resources.

There are lot of people in western society today who are using the media and
social media in exactly the same sophisticated way the Chinese govt is "to
control, manage and harness the internet for their own purposes".

And I trust this manipulation in the hands of govt's much more than in the
hands of Zuckerberg or whoever. Why? Cause when the shit hits the fan as it
will govt's can't just easily walk away. Zuckerberg can. Just like the bankers
did.

------
kawera
And a fascinating lecture by Harvard's professor Gary King - How Censorship in
China Allows Government Criticism but Silences Collective Expression:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hybtm4Fp1jc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hybtm4Fp1jc)

